
Caution on macOS 10.12.4: sudo is broken - dr_pardee
https://macperformanceguide.com/blog/2017/20170328_1326-macOS-10_12_4.html
======
niteshade
> The ONLY fix that works is an erase/reinstall and manual reinstall of apps
> and data and reconfigure. This can take many hours for advanced users like
> me, with a detailed working environment.

This line bugged me a bit, surely if you're a "pro" user, you would have a set
of dotfiles and a script to install things from Homebrew.

------
mikestew
As pointed out in the article, there's probably a state problem here. I don't
repro on the one 10.12.4 machine I have. What's really mystifying is that it
_eventually_ works (five minutes later), and the author states that nothing
networky is involved (the example uses _date_ command). My first guess was
that _sudo foobar_ was trying to access $FLAKEY_NETWORK_RESOURCE, but
apparently not.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
I don't see why some failing/timing out network resource was eliminated here.
Fwiw, I'm on 10.12.4 as well and see no issues.

Would look at tcpdump or netstat (look for SYN_SENT connections) while sudo is
hung. Also suggest hitting ctrl-t a few times while sudo is busy and see what
is going on. Can also dtrace sudo and/or whatever dtrace shows sudo is talking
to, and you'll eventually find the problem that way for sure (though you might
not be able to fix it, but I suspect you will).

